# Lock smith services



## JONES-SMITH (Jan 3, 2009)

It may be easy, it may not - I have never done it before. The fact that there are so many locksmiths in business (and yes, probably the majority to open up locks people forgot keys to) leads ME to believe that it may not be the most simplest job in the world. 

I have 2 young kids, we are moving an entire house, and my time is money- some things are worth paying for if it saves you time and aggravation. I do not want to work on rekeying 10 locks in the midst of a move.

If anyone has a recommendation for a locksmith that services Washington, I would really appreciate it.


----------



## THOMPSON14 (Jan 7, 2009)

i found so many locksmiths in my area as well i need to change my locks with better one because they seems to be in bad condition similarly i was afraid by looking the key conditions tht i mite break from mid while opening the lock so i talked to my friend about this because i can trust no one. he told me about  Emergency Locksmith this company and told me tht he also have tried them for making locks for his office. i recomend you for them cz they are so supportive, friendly with customers and mantain the privacy. so dont be afraid messing around looking for any other lock smith


----------



## joecaption (Dec 5, 2011)

And why not just change your own locks. Go buy all new outside lock sets and the store will rekey them for you for free so there all keyed alike. All you need to install them is a phillip screw driver and and less then 10 min. each to install them.


----------

